# Alienware laptop, MPC desktop, IPOD



## sunseeker03

*Alienware laptop*

Hello,

A friend recommended I try out some forums to sell some items I have. All items are in mint condition, I am selling because I ran into some financial problems and am in need of the money. Here is what I have:

Laptop - Alienware 51M ( Color is silver)

Intel Pentium 4 Processor with HT Technology Extreme Edition 3.2GHz 800MHz FSB 2.5MB Cache
Alienware Exclusive Case Design with Glowing Alien-eyes and Magnesium Alloy Chassis Area-51m Case with 16.1" UltraXGA 1600x1200 LCD Display
SiS648FX Motherboard + SiS963L AGP8X Chipset
1024MB DDR PC-3200 - 2x512 SO-DIMMs
AREA-51M ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 PRO Module with 128MB DDR
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 NX USB External
Hitachi 60GB 7200 RPM ATA100 with 8MB Cache
4x2x8x DVD+RW / 16x10x24x CD-RW Combo w/Software
Integrated 10/100Mb Ethernet NIC
56K Modem with V.92 Technology

Can email serious buyers with pictures of the laptop. Asking price is 1500$USD or best offer.


----------



## sunseeker03

I understand that I am new to the forum and that might make some people nervous. Therefore, for serious buyers who have some references, I might be willing to workout a 50% up front, 50% on delievery type of deal. Or if I am unable to sell it and someone has VERY good references I might considering shipping the items first, but this is a last resort for me as I really cannot afford to lose money on a bad deal.

I also regret to say that I cannot take paypal. Paypal/EBAY have let me down on more then one occasion and cost me a lot of money. There are still a few forms of payment which I can accept though, those interested can contact to me and I will tell you what they are.

thank you


----------



## loserpunkx182

are u willin to just part the AUDIGY 2 NX EXTERNAL sound card?


----------



## Nephilim




----------



## Slider908

*has it sold*

sunseeker03, has the alienware area 51-m sold yet?

if it hasn't, i'm interested email me pictures and tell me more about it. i tried private messenging you, but i'm not sure if it worked.

thanks,
-john


----------



## vanp1992

your getting alienware do you know how expensive those computers are, but it would be nice to have one, your price is too cheap the usual laptop is about $2,400 usd


----------



## ravenmica

*Ravenmica*

Sunseeker please contact me on this email link:    Very serious buyer at the price you quoted and would do reputable honest safe deal with you . Cheers   


			
				sunseeker03 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> A friend recommended I try out some forums to sell some items I have. All items are in mint condition, I am selling because I ran into some financial problems and am in need of the money. Here is what I have:
> 
> Laptop - Alienware 51M ( Color is silver)
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 Processor with HT Technology Extreme Edition 3.2GHz 800MHz FSB 2.5MB Cache
> Alienware Exclusive Case Design with Glowing Alien-eyes and Magnesium Alloy Chassis Area-51m Case with 16.1" UltraXGA 1600x1200 LCD Display
> SiS648FX Motherboard + SiS963L AGP8X Chipset
> 1024MB DDR PC-3200 - 2x512 SO-DIMMs
> AREA-51M ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 PRO Module with 128MB DDR
> Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 NX USB External
> Hitachi 60GB 7200 RPM ATA100 with 8MB Cache
> 4x2x8x DVD+RW / 16x10x24x CD-RW Combo w/Software
> Integrated 10/100Mb Ethernet NIC
> 56K Modem with V.92 Technology
> 
> Can email serious buyers with pictures of the laptop. Asking price is 1500$USD or best offer.


----------

